# How to develop Svema FN64



## LeoniD (Jan 3, 2019)

Few months ago i've bought two rolls of this film(expired in 1993).I shot it and now i realise that I have no idea how to develop it.Does anyone have a recipe for it?


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 3, 2019)

If shot at 64 ISO
Rodinal 1+25 6.25 min 20c.  

Beware that film that old will have a bit of base fog.


----------



## LeoniD (Jan 4, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> If shot at 64 ISO
> Rodinal 1+25 6.25 min 20c.
> 
> Beware that film that old will have a bit of base fog.


Thanks.I shot it at 32 ISO tho.Any corrections?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 4, 2019)

Try Home - The Film Photography Project . I think I just saw some mention of it in their newsletter (or it could have been it was in stock or something.) You could ask on their message board which is their Flickr group page.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 4, 2019)

LeoniD said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > If shot at 64 ISO
> ...



I see a listing for this film shot at 50 ISO

Kodak D-76 1+3 15 min 20c.

Link to Massive Film Development Chart..........(note all times listed are a starting point).   

Massive Dev Chart Film Development, Film Developing Database


----------



## LeoniD (Jan 4, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> LeoniD said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...


One guy told me that Svema films are losing ~50% of sensitivity.And I might be wrong,but I think that these parameters are for new film.Anyways,thank you, will experiment


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 4, 2019)

LeoniD said:


> One guy told me that Svema films are losing ~50% of sensitivity.



Could be, Ilford Pan F 50 is like that when it gets old. Good luck.


----------

